# Couple of cues



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 8, 2006)

these were for a pitch for a game (in a JW style - can't say what it was for) - was shortlisted down to the final 2 but lost out to a big industry name - not too bitter though (no really!) as he's a very classy composer.

http://www.ianlivingstone.net/vi-control/IL_flight.mp3
http://www.ianlivingstone.net/vi-control/IL_final_battle.mp3

Ian


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 8, 2006)

Amazing peices - wow - great orchestration and mix. You must have lost this gig to JW himself :(

I love it

Let us know what it was for when its public


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 8, 2006)

Ian,

Loved the pieces! The second especially. Actually they didn't sound JW to me. Just fine action and dramatic music writing.

By the way.........when I listened to theses in Winrip, the names of the cues gave away character names that make it very easy to guess what the game is, so you might want to change that if it is commercially sensitive (it shows those names when you play them in Windows Media Player too)...........

Bad luck on not getting the gig anyway, but congratulations on some great writing and production!

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## handz (Mar 8, 2006)

Great compositions!
But I cant tell I like the mix..


BTW....


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 8, 2006)

I hate you Handz 

You spoiled me


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 8, 2006)

heh - thanks Handz - I've changed the ID tags now specially for you 

Ian


----------



## lux (Mar 8, 2006)

Very cool cues, liked most the first one. 

Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 8, 2006)

Interesting chord progressions in number two - I liked both of them through - nice writing. Good luck with these - if not for their intended purpose I'm sure they'll come in handy in other uses. Keep it up.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks chaps for the nice comments - yes I'll no doubt use them for something - not sure about the flight one as that style doesn't come up much.

No I guess neither are that JW'ish - kinda glad really even though I was trying my hardest!

Ian


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 8, 2006)

For what it's worth I find them JW'ish


----------



## Nick Harvey (Mar 8, 2006)

Seriously good work Ian. I wish I could write like that.

Fantastic stuff.

Nick


----------



## tgfoo (Mar 8, 2006)

These are great Ian. A shame you didn't get the gig though.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 8, 2006)

The first one is JW and the second one is the screaming choirs trailer music.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Ian,
fwiw, I'd say they're more than JWish enough and way more than good enough for any title. With these submissions, you had to have lost out to the name itself, and that's beyond anyone's control. These are two great cues.
Brian


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 8, 2006)

Great cues Ian!!

A quote from the world of voiceover comes to mind: "It's selection, not rejection"...

This is good stuff, and as others have said it can be repurposed.


----------



## Niah (Mar 8, 2006)

Love both pieces Ian, excellent work.

Oh, and...williams who? :razz:


----------



## KingIdiot (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice stuff Ian, I hav always liked your stuff tho.


----------



## Alex W (Mar 8, 2006)

Bad luck Ian, your pieces kick ass dude...

Bloody Jeremy Soule :evil: ... (I'm just guessing it's him cos he does everything :roll:...)


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 8, 2006)

Classy cues Ian and funny titles!

Handz....you'd better download these again for another look!


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 9, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 9, 2006)

Great stuff Ian! (as always)

I'm sure they'll make great showreel tracks.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 9, 2006)

thanks for the kind comments chaps.

Alex - no it was James Hannigan who got the gig - a worthy name to lose to.

Ian


----------



## rJames (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations on writing some great cues, Ian. Checked out Hannigan's site...he's done some nice stuff too.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 12, 2006)

Really nice stuff Ian. Hopefully they remember you on the next one.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 12, 2006)

Great cues-maybe you can sell them to a library of something, they definitly deserve to be heard.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent work Ian! I especially enjoyed the flight one, very good orchestration and composition. The second was not my cup of tea but your artistry shows there as well. 


The mp3 tags were a bit unconventional!


----------



## neoTypic (Mar 14, 2006)

Really great cues.

I think name recognition prevailed here without hearing the other's cues. :lol:


----------



## Marko (Mar 14, 2006)

I really enjoy the first piece. 

Great work.

Marko


----------

